# Truss frame id please.



## szathmarig (May 20, 2020)

I was told Westfield by the previous owner, but I'm not so sure.
No serial numbers.
No head badge screw holes.
No trumpet mouth joints.
The bike was originally black with red head tube darts.
Which bike maker didn't put a head badge on aside from Miami Flying Merkel?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 20, 2020)

Truss tube (curved) looks small in diameter; that may limit the possibilities.


----------



## szathmarig (May 21, 2020)

Can @MrColumbia conform if it's a Westfield?
Thank you.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (May 21, 2020)

Rear looks Iver johnson


----------



## fat tire trader (May 21, 2020)

What is the diameter of the bottom bracket shell?


----------



## fat tire trader (May 21, 2020)

And location of serial#?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 21, 2020)

Here is a 1908 IJ.
I used to own this and would like to buy it back.


----------



## Kombicol (May 22, 2020)

Drops look 'Iverish' but the adjusters and rear stays do not. Note how they run parallel for a bit from the seat clamp compared to Giovanni's which splays straight out.
BB cups and internal lugging that you can see through the head tube also does not match any of the Ivers I have had.


----------



## redline1968 (May 22, 2020)

Iver for sure this ones a track bike. Wrong crank setup


----------



## Kombicol (May 22, 2020)

Pretty sure the OPs bike is not an Iver.

GiovanniLiCalsi's is for sure.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 22, 2020)

The BBB (big bottom bracket) looks big.  Big suggests not Iver Jonhson.








						Sold - Twenties? Westfield truss frame project. | Archive (sold)
					

Repaint. The head badge is not original.




					thecabe.com
				



For additional pictures, in daylight, see previous for-sale thread.
Don't know enough about older Westfield bikes; thought that Emblem Angola may be a possibility; perhaps for Mead Chicago, with the narrow pinched-together seat-stays(?).


----------



## szathmarig (May 22, 2020)

I don't rule out Mead, but in my 1922 Ranger catalog the truss frame has a straight fender bridge. It's possible that this frame is later. I'll check with someone who has a 24, and a 25 catalog.


----------



## szathmarig (May 22, 2020)

The top tubes look like the same diameter in the Ranger catalog.


----------



## szathmarig (May 22, 2020)

The outside diameter of the bottom bracket is 2 and1/8


----------



## fat tire trader (May 23, 2020)

I think you figured it out. With that size shell, it is definitely not an Iver. The 1925 Ranger catalog does not show a truss frame, but some of the other frames do have curved seat stay bridges. I'll look for a 24 catalog.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 23, 2020)

The 24 catalog does not show a truss frame.


----------

